
Show HN: PasteEnabler – reenable context actions on sites that block it - jonluca
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/pasteenabler/dhadehfniifbmemochpmbofcjckpdnnl
======
jonluca
I made this after seeing the n-th bank try to limit me from copy+pasting my
account number in. As if me typing in 16 numbers is going to be more accurate
than copy and pasting from 1pass.

It reenables the following functionality on sites that disable it:

* Ability to paste content * Ability to copy content * Ability to cut content * Ability to right click content * Ability to autocomplete certain inputs * Ability to select text * Ability to drag and drop text to/from inputs

If a website does not allow you to copy and paste simply click the icon and
try again.

Source code here:
[https://github.com/jonluca/PasteEnabler](https://github.com/jonluca/PasteEnabler)

Let me know if you see any sites where it does not work or that do more
complicated JavaScript limits - it's very rewarding finding ways to break
their "security" implementations.

